# Who's driving tonight?



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

With all the ants who mix delivery and driving people together being preoccupied with driving people, it should be pretty busy tonight for delivery. Throw in some possible Uber surge and DD peak pay spread around pretty evenly (in my area at least). There shouldn't be a glut of ants stacked up anywhere. 

NYE isnt the bonanza (bonanza is a stretch now a days, I know) for food that it is for driving people but Im thinking it should still be an above average Friday night


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I would, but then who would drink all my alcohol? Certainly not me. Seems counterproductive.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nope. I’ve already polished off two bottles of sparkling wine (while chopping/cooking). No can do.

I have several European New Years’ to celebrate (literally every hour) and then a quick nap before I bring in mine.

Tomorrow I’m most likely nursing a massive hangover and feasting on several (favorite!!!) New Year’s dishes, which I most likely will not touch tonight as I for some reason cannot eat anything but mandarins after cooking.

I am very hopeful to be able to finally leave my liar on January 2, but this is up in the air. Definitely on the 3rd.

New Year’s is a big deal. And nowadays it literally is the one day in the year when I drink-drink (a very rare beer or rare wine spritzer when absolutely necessary aside), and because of that I get completely plastered, as my body’s no longer used to it. Plus I’m old.

So yeah. It’s a no.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I would, but then who would drink all my alcohol? Certainly not me. Seems counterproductive.


Why not do both?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> With all the ants who mix delivery and driving people together being preoccupied with driving people, it should be pretty busy tonight for delivery. Throw in some possible Uber surge and DD peak pay spread around pretty evenly (in my area at least). There shouldn't be a glut of ants stacked up anywhere.
> 
> NYE isnt the bonanza (bonanza is a stretch now a days, I know) for food that it is for driving people but Im thinking it should still be an above average Friday night


Last year wasn’t great. I’ll probably just smoke crack.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Last year wasn’t great. I’ll probably just smoke crack.


🎵I’ll meet you at Midnight! 🎶🎶🎶 😂


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Last year wasn’t great. I’ll probably just smoke crack.


I did good NYE slightly above average, but I absolutley killed it on New Years Day. The new years day is a philly specific thing though.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

boba fett has a movie now  idk if that is your avatar but it kind of has the boba fett look  my son loved boba fett so over the years we collected tons of boba fett stuff toys, costumes, memorabilia, etc., and years later I realized he only has a very small part


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> I did good NYE slightly above average, but I absolutley killed it on New Years Day. The new years day is a philly specific thing though.


What really ground my gears last year was the number of closed restaurants DD sent me to. What a pain in the ass!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> boba fett has a movie now  idk if that is your avatar but it kind of has the boba fett look  my son loved boba fett so over the years we collected tons of boba fett stuff toys, costumes, memorabilia, etc., and years later I realized he only has a very small part


It was a great episode.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> boba fett has a movie now  idk if that is your avatar but it kind of has the boba fett look  my son loved boba fett so over the years we collected tons of boba fett stuff toys, costumes, memorabilia, etc., and years later I realized he only has a very small part





MontcoUberDriver said:


> It was a great episode.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> With all the ants who mix delivery and driving people together being preoccupied with driving people, it should be pretty busy tonight for delivery. Throw in some possible Uber surge and DD peak pay spread around pretty evenly (in my area at least). There shouldn't be a glut of ants stacked up anywhere.
> 
> NYE isnt the bonanza (bonanza is a stretch now a days, I know) for food that it is for driving people but Im thinking it should still be an above average Friday night


This whole week has been really good for me. Since a lot of restaurants are slow I attribute it to less drivers out there. Been doing stacks and doubles all week.

I agree with you, with less drivers NYE and NYD night should be good. I'm driving both Friday and Saturday night. The one thing to be careful about is some places closing early NYE. I've been surveying my regulars so I don't waste time going to closed places.

Last year I did very well both NYE and NYD (night)


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 635462


Jock itch!


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> boba fett has a movie now  idk if that is your avatar but it kind of has the boba fett look  my son loved boba fett so over the years we collected tons of boba fett stuff toys, costumes, memorabilia, etc., and years later I realized he only has a very small part


There’s no boba fett movie, It’s a Tv series


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Who's driving tonight?"*

me


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Classified said:


> There’s no boba fett movie, It’s a Tv series


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Its good. Been out since 4pm and just hit $200


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> Its good. Been out since 4pm and just hit $200


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> Its good. Been out since 4pm and just hit $200


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 635517


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

COVID for base or low surge? Count me in.

I don't think you boys know the number of sick people turning up day by day.

If I were you ants and wanna be pros, I wouldn't take a single ride unless it had AT LEAST a 20 attached to it, doing so for less on this day ensures your anting future with Uber and Lyft.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> COVID for base or low surge? Count me in.
> 
> I don't think you boys know the number of sick people turning up day by day.
> 
> If I were you ants and wanna be pros, I wouldn't take a single ride unless it had AT LEAST a 20 attached to it, doing so for less on this day ensures your anting future with Uber and Lyft.


Wrong thread. This is the delivery section. Having a $20 attached to it is precisely the point. 

@ANThonyBoreDaneCook these are for you baby, I know how you love earnings screenshots😂😂. Happy new year man.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

mch said:


> Its good. Been out since 4pm and just hit $200


I did 5 hours and made $180. Wanted to get back home before the crazies go out and start shooting up the night sky.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

_from under the table_
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

blssed2bme said:


> I did 5 hours and made $180. Wanted to get back home before the crazies go out and start shooting up the night sky.


Nice!! Yea I stopped around 10. Did well enough that I didnt want to deal w the late night fast food grind


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> @ANThonyBoreDaneCook these are for you baby, I know how you love earnings screenshots😂😂. Happy new year man.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 635573


Peter North!


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

Opened the app just out of curiosity and a $42 order popped up for a 2 fast food restaurant pickup. I was soooo very tempted to take it. But the gunshots or fireworks kept me home.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> COVID for base or low surge? Count me in.
> 
> I don't think you boys know the number of sick people turning up day by day.
> 
> If I were you ants and wanna be pros, I wouldn't take a single ride unless it had AT LEAST a 20 attached to it, doing so for less on this day ensures your anting future with Uber and Lyft.


You look like Brian Dennehy, Damian Lewis and Paul Felder had a gang blang and gave birth to Hank Scorpio


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I ended up cutting my night short and only did 5-8. $109 in 3 hours so no complaints.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Its good again tonight so far. Busy. I came out at 3. Ive been using the most $$$ for miles strategy and its been busy. Grinding and anting $8-$13 orders. In about a half hr or so Im gonna shift to hunting unicorns. Then back to grinding out shorties for awhile.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

mch said:


> Its good again tonight so far. Busy. I came out at 3. Ive been using the most $$$ for miles strategy and its been busy. Grinding and anting $8-$13 orders. In about a half hr or so Im gonna shift to hunting unicorns. Then back to grinding out shorties for awhile.


Sounds like I need to get back out then but I’m still a bit tired. I went out at 4AM to 7:30AMand got a few $20-$30 deliveries. Made another $135. Saving to pay off credit card debt for the new year.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> Its good again tonight so far. Busy. I came out at 3. Ive been using the most $$$ for miles strategy and its been busy. Grinding and anting $8-$13 orders. In about a half hr or so Im gonna shift to hunting unicorns. Then back to grinding out shorties for awhile.


Tonight is even better than last night. In my market there are literally no drivers out so I’m doing decent paying doubles one after the other. So far $137 in three hours.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Tonight is even better than last night. In my market there are literally no drivers out so I’m doing decent paying doubles one after the other. So far $137 in three hours.


Roads are empty. Its great!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Yesterday I only stayed out until about 730pm. It was turning into all doubles at pizza places running 1-2 hours behind as it is every year. I still made $160 but most of that was before 5pm. Today I made way more because no drivers. I started at 1145am and by 5pm I'd made $170. I stayed out until 7 ended up making $240. It was and probably still is VERY busy but the offers weren't attractive and both DD & UE started stacking everything like they were trying to send me on Mr Toad's Wild Ride. Traffic also turned horrible after 6pm.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I just got home. Wound up w $217.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> I came out at 3


Seems a bit young.
Boys will be boys I suppose.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I stopped at 9 as the good offers were drying up as many restaurants seemed to be closing up early. Still was plenty of FF but obviously lower offers and I wasn’t staying out for that. Final tally from 5 to 9 was $174 which is very good for food delivery.

I looked back at last year and I did $151 from 4 to 8 so a little better this year. One thing I did this year is with such-few drivers out I could cherry pick really well. I didn’t take anything over 8 miles even with high offers and stacked or doubles. I think that strategy worked as the result was very good low mileage deliveries so I did more of them. 

Verdict is in, NYD and NYD night are a good time to deliver. I’d like to personally thank all the drivers for staying home and allowing us who were willing to work a good day/night. Putting 1/1/23 on the calendar to work next year!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Your market has alot to do with it. I didn't see much difference from a regular weekend, which isn't much these days. Rideshare would have been an easy 600+ minimum, or about 3 times as much for a full 14 hours. Not worth doing 14 hours of food delivery for 200.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I’d like to personally thank all the drivers for staying home and allowing us who were willing to work a good day/night.


No problem bruh!
I stayed home and made $2000 scalping AVAX from the back pocket of @ftupelo 's Z cavaricci's


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> No problem bruh!
> I stayed home and made $2000 scalping AVAX from the back pocket of @ftupelo 's Z cavaricci's
> 
> View attachment 635700


Congrats! Love Avax!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

mch said:


> I did good NYE slightly above average, but I absolutley killed it on New Years Day. The new years day is a philly specific thing though.


I did great NYE on delivery. Not so much NYD. Surges supposedly all around but no pings. After $42 and 4 hrs I said **** this.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> I did great NYE on delivery. Not so much NYD. Surges supposedly all around but no pings. After $42 and 4 hrs I said **** this.


Last year the mummers parade was happening in philly. This year it got postponed from yesterday to today because of the weather. So I approached yesterday like any other Saturday and focused on dinner and it worked out.


----------

